# Can Anybody Tell Me Anything About This Watch?



## Jokkmokk (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi, this is my first post so, have patience with me.

And for information, iÂ´m a swede.

Just got this old watch from my grandfathers belongings.










From the top down

-------------------

Elega

CALDENDAR

SUPERAUTOMATIC

30 JEWELS

WATERPROOF

INCABLOC

SWISS MADE

-------------------

Anyone know about this brand, Elega.

Please let me know.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb:, it's a good place to be :yes:

At a guess (since I have no real knowledge of the make) I would think this is perhaps what we call a "generic Swiss watch". Before the revolution into quartz watches, the Swiss watch industry was made up of many small companies, some very small, two or three people assembling watches using many names on the dial, sometimes for other companies or even for individual jewellers. With a jewel count of 30, this watch would have been likely a mid range product. Maybe someone else will have some information for you, and a Google search might turn up something. :to_become_senile:

HTH a bit


----------



## Jokkmokk (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you, IÂ´m just starting in the world of watches, and it seems like a good idea to own a watch with a bit of legacy, in this case, an heritage from my grandfather. He passed away 1987, and this watch is quite old(older than 1987) Because I got all of his old watches, and itÂ´s lika a time lapse, with his first watch and 4 watches later the last one he wore. Have tried to google it but with no result.

What does INCABLOC means?

Hope that my questions and not foolish or in other ways dumb. In sweden we donÂ´t have any forums for watches so all help is useful.



mel said:


> Welcome to :rltb:, it's a good place to be :yes:
> 
> At a guess (since I have no real knowledge of the make) I would think this is perhaps what we call a "generic Swiss watch". Before the revolution into quartz watches, the Swiss watch industry was made up of many small companies, some very small, two or three people assembling watches using many names on the dial, sometimes for other companies or even for individual jewellers. With a jewel count of 30, this watch would have been likely a mid range product. Maybe someone else will have some information for you, and a Google search might turn up something. :to_become_senile:
> 
> HTH a bit


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Jokkmokk said:


> Thank you, IÂ´m just starting in the world of watches, and it seems like a good idea to own a watch with a bit of legacy, in this case, an heritage from my grandfather. He passed away 1987, and this watch is quite old. Have tried to google it but with no result.
> 
> What does INCABLOC means?
> 
> Hope that my questions and not foolish or in other ways dumb. In sweden we donÂ´t have any forums for watches so all help is useful.


Incabloc is like a shock absorber system for the watches balance , nice watch as you say nice to have something with a bit of sentimental value in anyones collection

cheers

Andy


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Try this Wiki link on Incabloc that explains how the system works. 

The style of the watch is 50's to 60's, a similar design exists from quite a few makers, if you want to wear the watch, a service by a good watchmaker would be a good idea :yes:


----------



## Jokkmokk (Apr 11, 2011)

Sent a picture and information to a watchmaker, and they said:

-----------------

The hands are rusty and it is possible the movement may also be rusty

I do not think we can make a reliable service for the watch , sorry

-----------------

IÂ´m heading to Stockholm this weekend, will try to find a watchmaker in sweden who will take on this watch, but how is it in England, any advise how I should proceed ?

ItÂ´s off about 3 minutes since yesterday, according to my Planet Ocean.

The only thing I want is a service, so I can wear it on special occasions.


----------

